# I bought a pair of Lutinos!!



## jenene283 (Sep 10, 2008)

Today I shouted myself a pair of gorgeous Lutinos - sorry I dont have any pics yet. I will endeavour to get some tomorrow for you all! I bought them from a breeder who has had to move and is therefore selling them all. There was a heap more I would have loved to buy but my poor wallet was empty after buying these two..


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh wow, they're beautiful 'tiels, I have wanted a lutino for so long. 

I can't wait to see the pics of them.  Do you know the sex/age of them?


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

i have wanted a lutino too, they are very sweet but then i want a pearled too lol (i believe its pearled anyway)

i dont even know what mine is yet :$


----------



## jenene283 (Sep 10, 2008)

Do you know the sex/age of them?[/QUOTE]

They are a boy and girl and are about 2 years old!!


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

aww you could breed , or should i not put ideas in your head, are they related ?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

elijahfan said:


> i have wanted a lutino too, they are very sweet but then i want a pearled too lol (i believe its pearled anyway)
> 
> i dont even know what mine is yet :$


The pearls are beautiful, I have one myself, and I'm so glad I got her. 

I think I have seen a pic of your one, I'll go have a look and see though and try guess the mutation.

Edit: She looks like my 'tiel Dipsy, who is Grey split pied, so I'd say that's what she might be. 

You could make a thread and see, but I reckon she's the same mutation as my Dipsy.



jenene283 said:


> They are a boy and girl and are about 2 years old!!


Awe, that's awesome. Well I'm looking forward to seeing photos of them!


----------



## jenene283 (Sep 10, 2008)

elijahfan said:


> aww you could breed , or should i not put ideas in your head, are they related ?


No they are not related, and I am hoping they will breed soon!!


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

ohh yay can i have first dibs lol mind you, you are in ausatralia and i'm iin he uk so that might not work 

tha ks solace  iam still waiting for his moultwhich i think is going on now he pulls out white feathers lol


----------



## jenene283 (Sep 10, 2008)

elijahfan said:


> ohh yay can i have first dibs lol mind you, you are in ausatralia and i'm iin he uk so that might not work


Well now you have an excuse to come to Australia!!


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

yes i would except i cant fly, biggest phobia ever


----------



## jenene283 (Sep 10, 2008)

elijahfan said:


> yes i would except i cant fly, biggest phobia ever


Well I'll have to come to you! (I dont like flying much either!) You think you have a phobia? Mine is frogs and mice, I cant even look at them on TV or in books!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Very welcome elijahfan. Hope you find out what she is soon.

And where abouts are you in Australia jenene?


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

i know i will shack some seed here out side, let it ut f the box i am sure one will find there way here, i will then send you a paypal payment when they land  

im not to bad with mice and frogs, terrified of dogs tho ,


----------



## jenene283 (Sep 10, 2008)

And where abouts are you in Australia jenene? [/QUOTE]
I am in NSW Hunter Valley area


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

o0o0o I'm on the Central Coast, not very far away.


----------



## jenene283 (Sep 10, 2008)

Solace. said:


> o0o0o I'm on the Central Coast, not very far away.


Wow! We'll have to meet up one day!! I am also a member of a budgie forum and next weekend two other members (one from Melbourne, the other from Maitland) are coming to my place to visit, cant wait!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> I am hoping they will breed soon!!


Sorry to be a wet blanket, but the National Cockatiel Society at http://www.cockatiels.org/articles/breeding/breed3.html recommends not breeding any two lutinos to each other. There were some major problems with inbreeding when the lutino strain was first developed, and breeding two lutinos still has an extra risk of genetic problems. The most common one is purely cosmetic - a bald spot. There are people who breed lutinos together anyway, but the quality of the parent birds is probably extra-important in this case. 

It's OK to breed a lutino female to a male that's split lutino, and get baby-boy lutinos that way. For baby-girl lutinos a lutino parent isn't really required at all because a dad who's split lutino can produce them.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

im near Newcastle!!! we could have a tiel convention!!! lol....well i say near newcastle cause i feel more like a Newcastle girl than anything else...im actually closer to Singleton and Maitland than Newcastle


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

i have one lutino and one cinnamon-pied
i can't wait to see what kinds of babies they have


----------



## jenene283 (Sep 10, 2008)

kimmikefids said:


> im near Newcastle!!! we could have a tiel convention!!! lol....well i say near newcastle cause i feel more like a Newcastle girl than anything else...im actually closer to Singleton and Maitland than Newcastle


I live at Muswellbrook kimmikefds, wow, its a small world isnt it?? You must be near Lochinvar or Greta??


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Looks like its time to party it up aussie style (no quips about throwing any shrimp on the barbie tho ok)Though if you guys are close enough it would be cool if you could meet up. I bought a bird from allen lol and yesterday i met him and my new baby in person
Mikey


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

not quite.....im in Gresford which is about 20 mins from Singleton!!! its like the back way from maitland to Singleton


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

SweetSimmy said:


> i have one lutino and one cinnamon-pied
> i can't wait to see what kinds of babies they have


Based on their names I'm guessing that the lutino is the hen and the cinnamon pied is the male.

According to http://www.kirstenmunson.com/cockatiels/blue.html if there are no hidden splits then this is what you'll get:


Mother:Lutino
Fatheried Cinnamon

male offspring:
100% Grey Split To Pied {X1: Cinnamon} {X2: Lutino}

female offspring:
100% Cinnamon Split To Pied


----------

